# 1949 Gravely Model L Hitch



## js4298 (May 4, 2007)

Looking for a hitch for a 1949 Gravely Model L sulky. Looking for an original hitch only.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum!

Are you referring to the hitch that bolts onto the tractor or the split hitch that slides into the sulky?

Andy


----------



## js4298 (May 4, 2007)

*hitch that bolts onto the tractor*

What I am searching for is the hitch that bolts on the tractor.


----------



## Chuck Forni (Jun 2, 2010)

*Model L hitch*

I have a 1948 trailor hitch that bolts to the lower wheel housing which I rarely use. If you are still looking for the hitch and can use it with a trailor maybe we can deal. you pick up from New Martinsville WV. [email protected]


----------

